# Nissan Grand Livina



## ampi (Mar 31, 2011)

Guys, anybody know..how to reset ecu nissan grand livina ??


Thank's a lot


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Code reader or scan tool, likely.


----------

